# Anyone a Flight Attendant or Travel of work?



## b6flygirlnyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello. I'm new. I have seriously read about 100 pages of posts. I am so sorry everyone is dealing with this. I feel your pain. Its helped me so much to know there are others that go through the same issues.My name is Jennifer, I'm 25, and I am a flight attendant for Jet Blue. I was wondering if there are any other flight attendants out here on the board? --or maybe someone who has to travel frequently for their job?The travel part makes a bad situation even worse. I've had to be really creative to make flying with chronic C possible.Thanks for letting me join your board!!Take care, Jen.


----------



## Matt007b (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Jen, long time lurker here..i'm 31 from Utah..Since you work in the travel industry - figured i'd finally register here and fire a comment back..Well I am in flight training working on my flight instructor rating, until 4 years ago I came down with an infection (UTI...usually guys don't get those..) but then I was put on a antibiotic and after the first pill of the antibiotic I had SERIOUS nausea waves..abdominal pain..ended up in the ER room dehydrated and nobody could figure out why I was so ill..they figured I was allergic to the medicine and sent me home.took 4 years of constant nausea/anxiety/IBS symptoms and mass $$$ testing (no insurance) to figure out I was soy intolerant but during those 4 years my system got destroyed with IBS...so I can't fly still with this pain and i'm attacking it with fiber water..exercise..trying to figure this out..but it wasn't until I did that elimination diet that the problem finally showed up.Anyway, I can barely work right now, hope to fly soon since I only figured my diet out like 2 months ago..still a little bit of anxiety which i'm working on exercise to fight that but as a flight attendant I know you have to be careful doing trial and error because you HAVE to fly..and be up there with mass people (I'd be a wreck..) so I know kinda what you have to deal with. And dealing with TSA every day blah.. flying a cessna as an instructor you can't just pull over like a car or go to a rest stop..you're up there in the air for hours and hours..Everyone is different but..honestly maybe I'd cut out the dairy/wheat..sweets and start VERY slow on fiber and lots of water..but if you figure out anything feel free to post it because i'd love to work at the airlines and fly again some day







but yeah try taking those out of your diet and maybe buy a small pack of citrucel tablets or start uppin' the fiber because once you get in my situation you won't be able to work at all sadly...there are two types of fiber and one type causes gas (you've probably read about it) so I'd do citrucel tablets or maybe benefiber since it dissolves and avoid gassy foods I guess. Good luck!*my post probably didn't help but *shrugs* I can relate how hard it would be on the road like that, but I think a small benefiber bottle with you on the road would help with lots of water..OR miralax every morning same thing..comes in a small bottle..


----------

